# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  ~*~ Fruit Lassi ~*~

## Fairy

*Fruit Lassi 

Ingredients* 
Yogurt 1 cup 
1 Cup soft fruit finely chopped mango, chiku or banana 
Honey 2 tsp levelled 
1 Litre water 
Juice of 1 lemon 
Flower petals (optional) 

*Directions:* 

Blend the yogurt and mix in all the ingredients thoroughly. Serve chilled decorated with flower petals  :Smile: 

I m gonna make this today in aftaar for papa n myself :wink; What about u? :cool;

----------


## Muzna

i will try for aftar inshaAllah  :Smile:  it looks nice

----------


## Fairy

Sure  :Smile: 

n Thanx

----------


## NInA

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Muzna

welcome welcome  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Nina kaa huwa????

----------


## NInA

:Frown:  :Frown: 

lassi ka naam sun k rona a raha hai  :Frown: 
i've tired many times ...different types of lassi..but mujhe hazam nahin hoti  :Frown: ..pee nahin jati  :Frown:  vomiting... :Frown: ...sniff sniff....i've tried fruits wali b...but majal hai jo mujhe baahay.... :Frown:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Nina koi baat nahin phir lassi chor dou aap wese aapi ko bhi ziyada pasand nahin aattii lassi  :Smile:  Aur sehat se ziyada zaroori lassi peena tou nahin hai na?  :Smile: 

Cheer up! :hug; hum koi shake pee leingey :wink:

----------


## NInA

hehehe...yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...i love MILK SHAKE  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...

how about u?

----------


## Fairy

Chaleygaa!  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

coooooL

----------


## Fairy

:up;

----------


## NInA

tau banain na  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fairy

^o)

Me lassi banatii hoon aap shake banao  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

mujhe ata hota tau na :S

----------


## Fairy

Aww.... :Big Grin:  Phir awaein hi offer ki? :s

----------


## NInA

offer kerne mein bara bill ata hai :S....mein tau samjhi thi..app tori help kero tau shayed ban jaie ga.. :Big Grin:

----------


## tahir97

thanx

----------


## NInA

For?

----------


## Fairy

Chalo HELP kardoongii per woh help hi honni chahiye  :Big Grin:  Aisa nahin k aap corner mein kharri bus dekhtii hi rahein :P 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

muhaha :blush: appko kaisay pata mein aisa kerti hoon :blush:

----------


## Fairy

lol! Ab itna tou andaza ho chukka hai Nina :wink;

 :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:$:$ hye la sisoo...u tay know me kitni helpin :$ phir beech beech mein say ahem....khati peeti rahoon gi..kuch banana...kuch khana peena  :Big Grin: ..samjha kero na :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Jee jee mein samajh hi rahee hoon  :Big Grin: 

Dun worry :wink;

----------


## NInA

hehe goodiee  :Big Grin: ...feer banana shuroo karing?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Hmmm...oki :wink;

----------


## NInA

:$

----------


## Fairy

:Smile:

----------


## nishanth007

thx

----------


## Fairy

Well...thanx for visiting  :Smile:

----------


## tamilicious

nice

----------


## erendis

great recipe! friends loved it

----------

